# New Equestrian T shirt & cap from London 2012



## KingfisherBlue (9 July 2012)

There's a new T shirt up on the official London 2012 site:

http://shop.london2012.com/London-2...-pictogram-t-shirt/18090912-1,default,pd.html

They also do a men's version in navy blue if you don't fancy the women's version. The latter is supposed to be 'purple', but looks more like cerise to me. Might just be a browser thing! 

Oooh, there's also a new baseball cap with the Equestrian logo on:
http://shop.london2012.com/London-2...pictogram-unisex-cap/18092012,default,pd.html

These items won't be to everyone's taste, but nice to see more options available.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 July 2012)

Wonder if there will be anywhere to buy them at the park?

Am going to the sj and would like to be able to buy something as souvenier?

There are some nice tops on the above link  Would prob pick the blue version though (even though its a blokes one!) as it wouldnt show the dirt at the yard!


----------



## Tillypup (9 July 2012)

me&Harvey said:



			Wonder if there will be anywhere to buy them at the park?

Am going to the sj and would like to be able to buy something as souvenier?

There are some nice tops on the above link  Would prob pick the blue version though (even though its a blokes one!) as it wouldnt show the dirt at the yard!
		
Click to expand...

I had to laugh when I had a look at the plan of Greenwich park for cross country day, lots and lots of souvenir stands dotted around, plenty of opportunities to part with cash! I wouldn't think you'd have a problem picking up the t-shirt at the show jumping either.


----------



## CalllyH (9 July 2012)

I think I am going to treat myself to a links bracelet


----------



## KingfisherBlue (10 July 2012)

me&Harvey: Yes, the navy blue T shirt is definitely more practical for the yard. I got the purple/cerise one, which should be delivered tomorrow. They said to go 'up a size' because the shirt on the small side. Just hope it's not too loose.

Tillypup: I know, when I saw how many shops were at the Greenwich venue, I smiled and knew I'd just have to buy something else, even though I already have a few things (equestrian pins). Btw, I believe they're also going to have some special 'venue  specific' merchandise for sale. Uh-oh, my Visa card is gonna get s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d. Must be strong....feeling weak.

CalllyH:Yep, that'd be a great little pressie for yourself. If you do get it, or any other stuff, let us know. When I get my T shirt, I'll let ya'll know if it's good quality (hopefully).


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 July 2012)

I don't like t-shirts much they are unflattering - on me at least - like a nice Polo shirt but they are all so dull!!


----------



## JCWHITE (13 July 2012)

and a reminder that The Royal Mint have made commemorative 50 p coins with a horse jumping on them.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (13 July 2012)

i dont like the logos so i bought this one instead - http://wynnstayonline.co.uk/toggi-gbr-baseball-cap.html


----------



## ElphabaFae (14 July 2012)

Just a warning that the t-shirt sizes are tiny! I ordered one size bigger than normal (a 12) and it is so small that I'm sending it back to get a 14 instead  

Very happy with their delivery though


----------



## KingfisherBlue (17 July 2012)

ElphabaFae said:



			Just a warning that the t-shirt sizes are tiny! I ordered one size bigger than normal (a 12) and it is so small that I'm sending it back to get a 14 instead  

Very happy with their delivery though 

Click to expand...

Yes, the shop webpage does advise you to go a get a larger size than your normal purchase, but even then, it is a snug fit...

.....I'm fine with that, but if other folk aren't, you'll know what to do if you decide to buy one!


----------



## blueheron (15 August 2012)

Baseball caps are now reduced to £5!


----------

